# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Калининград, встретиться, пообщаться

## [email protected]

Привет всем, есть кто с города Калининграда? Самый запад России :Smile:  Встретиться, поделиться мыслями.

----------


## Павлентий

дружищще, я из Калининграда =)

----------


## [email protected]

*Павлентий*, о, ничего себе, я уж думал, тут никого нет..) Какая у тебя проблемка, делись) :Smile:

----------


## Павлентий

Проблема - я! Понимаешь, пытаясь оградить всех своих родных, близких, любимых от своих проблем - я создал целую паутину лжи, полностью автономную иную реальность для всех этих людей! Я не хотел чтобы им было больно! На меня было возложено слишком много надежд, я провалил все, в итоге я не смог все рассказать...И в итоге я понимаю что в настоящей жизни я практически все потерял, а что не потерял еще - теряю с каждым днем! А альтернативная реальность созданная мной только сильнее и глубже вписывается в мою жизнь! дальше - все сложнее становиться, все тяжелее поддерживать ее жизнеспособность! и страшно что она в один момент рухнет, и тогда...мне кажется даже небо от злости взорвется...и я дал себе шанс, еще один, чтобы попытаться все наладить, все изменить, пусть не раскрыть все ложь, но хотя бы выровнять жизнь! И если провалиться этот шанс...все...думать не стоит...без оглядки, буду делать...буду уходить. Это все лишь поверхностно рассказано, суть остается внутри. Пока, пока все идет хорошо, и надеюсь все так и будет улучшаться, хочу выжить и надеюсь не прогорит мой шанс...

----------


## [email protected]

Как сложно... Даже не все понял) Пытайся, пусть удача улыбнется тебе :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

Очень хотелось бы посетить Ваш город. Возможно, здесь ещё остались люди из Калининграда, желающие встретиться. Просьба отписаться  :Smile:

----------

